# Great listen



## Toddshooter (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi all

 Just a short post to tell you all about a great show I've been listening to lately. Give it a go and see what you think.

The show is called     * "TWIP"  (This week in Photography)*


----------



## DonRicklin (Apr 23, 2008)

Where, how, when?

Don


----------



## Toddshooter (Apr 23, 2008)

Google 

http://www.pixelcorps.tv/twip


----------



## BobH (Apr 23, 2008)

You can also subscribe to it via iTunes, as well as some other Podcasts. There are quite a few good Podcast on iTunes, including at least one, and I think it's a couple (don't have my iPod handy to check) that are specific to Lightroom. The Lightroom ones are video podcasts, which means big files, but lots of great info. 

Once you subscribe in iTunes, the shows simply show up in iTunes when they release a new edition, which is pretty cool.


----------



## DonRicklin (Apr 23, 2008)

I just subscribed on iTunes. I'll be giving TWIP a whirl!

Let you know!

Don


----------

